

Jacob Barnett, 12-year-old genius at mathematics and physics - ck2
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1369595/Jacob-Barnett-12-higher-IQ-Einstein-develops-theory-relativity.html?printingPage=true

======
ck2
Other news sources if you don't care for DailyMail

<http://news.google.com/news/search?q=Jacob+Barnett>

